# Music You Forgot Existed



## Catolo (Nov 10, 2017)

Recently, I was on youtube listening to my go to happy song "Over The Rainbow" By IZ(He has a large name so we'll keep it at that!)






I decided to see one of the related videos and boy oh boy the nostalgia hit me to when I was young! 






Have you wonderful people recently discovered songs you forgot?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 10, 2017)

I was into green day and foo fighters in elementary and middle school. I completely forgot about them until now.


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 11, 2017)

Those old but extremely catchy songs that used to be popular as hell back in 2009.


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 14, 2017)

This is one of those songs that comes in mind from time to time, always forgetting about it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

I have one I didn't forget existed, but have searched all over the internet for, for like.. literally years and can not find anymore,

its called cherry cola or something.. cherry pop? I don't remember the name completely, but its from a band called starwhisp, and it sounds like the gremlins singing rock pop. I found it on the old cnet download site for music.


----------



## Mandragoras (Nov 15, 2017)

David Thomas Broughton and Larmousse were two such artists, although in the former case I had forgotten the name but not the music.


----------



## plutopias (Nov 18, 2017)

yall might be interested in http://thenostalgiamachine.com !!!! i use it a lot.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 18, 2017)

Most of the stuff from my teen years, local Aussie bands in particular. Grinspoon is one I remembered a while ago that, in particular, seems to fallen into obscurity despite being a really big thing in Australia around 2002-2007. It's pop-rock and I guess falling out of fashion is pretty typical for pop-anything, though. I don't listen to pop-rock much any more.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2017)

Here. Some nostalgia right in the fucking kokoro, desu!~


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 18, 2017)

I remember when I was a kid there were these song that came with my computer, I think it was Windows XP, that I used to listen to all of the time. Unfortunately, I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for them.


----------

